# Bringing chickens on a week long rafting trip



## Wyldman (Jun 11, 2013)

*Been there done that*

There once was a man from Slim Pickens
Who floated the Rogue with chickens.
They laid lots of eggs,
But they pecked at his legs.
Damn that hurt like the dickens!

Based on my experience, I would recommend some type of enclosure.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Brilliant stratagy. Chickens can come in handy and are quite versatile. They can alert you to the presence of dangerous animals approaching and stuff and junk. 

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Personaly I think if you had a sheep to take along it would calm the chickens and bring comfort to the crew.

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Just make sure you clean up their poop in camp. Chicken wire wears holes in the tubes. Use orange plastic construction fencing or bamboo cages.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Do as the promiscuous gay rooster says "Anycock'lldo"


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Train, them, to, moon, things.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Where are the sysadms when you need them... I'm calling fowl on this hole thread.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Do they require an invasive species sticker? PFDs?

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

I would love to bring our chickens on a river trip, and have also contemplated the possibility. Would need some sort of portable coop/egg nest that they feel comfortable in for locking them up at night...(dog crate?)
Let them free-range during day at camp and lunch spots. I bet they would decrease the mouse populations. Hard to pick up all the poop.
This would alleviate the chicken sitter needed for every river trip.
We also have ducks...how cool would that be to have them paddle with the trip!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Cock fighting for nite time entertainment.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I've been doing this for years and believe me there's nothing better than having those fresh eggs in the morning! Not only that but the chickens in camp take care of lots of creepy-crawly bugs that you don't want to find in your shoes or sleeping bag. There's just something about kicking back with a cold beer and watching the hens scratch and peck around camp just like back at home...

Not many people know this but the good thing is that _*since none of the rivers have regulations specifically prohibiting*_ chickens, just like with anything else that's not mentioned in the regs, you can bring them along! Usually the ranger just stands there slack-jawed at the checkout and you can be on the river before they recover from the surprise. Outfitting them with PFDs is a must because even though they can swim, they're not really evolved for running whitewater the way ducks and geese are - I found that out the hard way and it was RIP for Princess Layer... . Fortunately you can get henny PFDs at the same place that has those really cute whitewater PFDs for cats. A pet carrier for them to bed down and lay eggs in works great, I just leave mine open on the back of the boat and they can roam around on the tubes freely and go right in when it's time to drop an egg. Just be careful because after they lay and come out squawking it can be a bit of a distraction if you're trying to focus on setting up for a big drop... 

Once you've taken them on a few trips and they get to know the routine, a really cool thing to do is to mount a GoPro on their heads for big rapids - they've got an instinctive way of keeping the head stabilized that Mercedes was able to mimic in their SUVs to help provide a smooth ride. It takes a bit of training before they'll hang onto a bow perch when you're running the shit but once they've got it down, you'll get some awesome footage when you blast through big waves and holes!

 check it out 

Once you start bringing them along, you'll never leave the gals at home again!

-AH


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

I would prefer to take chickens on multiday trips over toddlers. If the trip goes catastrophic chickens are allot easier to eat than toddlers. Not as tasty but socially more excepted. Chickens don't complain or cry either.......Just sayin


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I remember an AW article maybe from Nepal or India, where they just feathered her foot to the top of the gear pile. She was dinner on an early night, maybe laid a few eggs first, but mainly a way to bring meat without needing a cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Because my dog is afraid of the water.....can I put some feathers on her.....call her a chicken......and take her down Deso?


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Andy H, dude you just made my f'n day. Thanks Man. Holy shit.

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been doing something similar, been bring a goose along for layover days. After we slaughter the bird we remove the livers and make a foie gras break out the champagne and booze. Nothing like a good " pate" on layover.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

There's a local story...friend of a friend of a friend...somebody knows somebody who.. Took a pig down the Grand Canyon "back in the day."

Fed him food scraps and leftovers, keeping trash buildup to a minimum, and had pork chops late in the trip.


mmmmmmm...bacon....


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

I've never brought chickens rafting, but I have taken a goat on whitewater. A friend of mine was getting married and we asked him what he wanted to do for his bachelor party. He said, jokingly, he wanted to go on an overnight raft trip and bring a goat and kill it and roast it over a fire. He got his wish. 



I don't think it is something I would do again, but it was memorable.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

The Canadian's are already on to it.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Claytonious said:


> I've never brought chickens rafting, but I have taken a goat on whitewater. A friend of mine was getting married and we asked him what he wanted to do for his bachelor party. He said, jokingly, he wanted to go on an overnight raft trip and bring a goat and kill it and roast it over a fire. He got his wish.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is something I would do again, but it was memorable.


Thats a great story, reminded me of the time we ran Cat over tgiving and I deep fried 2 two turkeys for the group had all the fixins too. No one thought I'd lug around two 15 pound birds the oil and fryer, they were happy to have the meal.
Fryer made a nice blaster boiler too.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I need some to start some more threads:

1) are the side rails on an 84" long frame long enough for a chicken run
2) anyone actually use PolyMax for what it was intended?
3) chicken coop. which bay to use?


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Avatard said:


> I need some to start some more threads:
> 
> 1) are the side rails on an 84" long frame long enough for a chicken run
> 2) anyone actually use PolyMax for what it was intended?
> 3) chicken coop. which bay to use?


As to which frame bay for the coop, I would put them in the IK with my little brother.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Funny stuff Avatard and Andy! As to riverchickens it's been mentioned that it's already been done.

Where do you think they got the name Chickenraper Rapid? Using a bay for a coup-brilliant!


----------



## cahatch52 (Jan 6, 2010)

Put them an a separate towable raft with the cow. Fresh warm milk and fresh eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

I knew this would go there; we've now gone from merely fowl to complete bull.


----------



## cahatch52 (Jan 6, 2010)

Plecoptera said:


> I knew this would go there; we've now gone from merely fowl to complete bull.


 Plecoptera, I hope you are not planning on milking that bull.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Do like sailors of old, leave a few chickens behind at every camp for your fellow whitewater folk.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

If you bring a rooster make sure you go to the local ranch store and ask for a "cock ring" to keep them caged up on shore. Then report back here. Would hate for them to run afowl in camp. 

Phillip


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Chickens wont poop in a bucket! Just saying..


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

cahatch52 said:


> Plecoptera, I hope you are not planning on milking that bull.


Well ya know, that's what a cocky dude 'll do.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I can't figure out if yall are shitting me or not.
Chickens on a river trip beats all I ever heard.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

LSB said:


> I can't figure out if yall are shitting me or not.
> Chickens on a river trip beats all I ever heard.


This thread was a great read, but I need some pics or a video from camp for the full satisfaction.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah! We need proof or it's just a spoof!

Also, if I woulda known it was gonna be this kind a party, I would've brought mashed potatoes!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

So if you trained them to fly with Andy's GoPro attached to their heads could we get around those pesky drone rules coming our way?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

elkhaven said:


> So if you trained them to fly with Andy's GoPro attached to their heads could we get around those pesky drone rules coming our way?


if you could get it to fly for more than 60 seconds I'd be impressed... I think you'd be better off with a duck for an alternative to a drone.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

So funny we were just talking about this. No need to pack your cooler for last night. Butcher those suckers and throw them in the DO!!


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Your chicken's egg laying production will fall to next to zero due to the stress involved in the constant transport.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

yesimapirate said:


> Yeah! We need proof or it's just a spoof!


Oh, yeah, uhhh, well, there was a, um, an SD card malfunction and it the file got corrupted. I mean, my hard drive crashed right after I'd erased the SD cards, and uh, I don't have the chicken-cam footage from the bow or from the perch right behind the captain's chair of us running the meat at Skull to prove it, but, uh, well, this year I'll get the footage and post it here for everyone to see! 



LSB said:


> I can't figure out if yall are shitting me or not.


Dude, it's not only on the internet, but it's MountainBuzz, so of course you should believe it. We wouldn't shit you about stuff like this. No, really. Honest!



ragdoll said:


> Your chicken's egg laying production will fall to next to zero due to the stress involved in the constant transport.


Not mine, those gals are brave, ferocious, and ready for the next adventure. Yours must be, well... chicken.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> Not mine, those gals are brave, ferocious, and ready for the next adventure. Yours must be, well... chicken.



 you could be right. My chickens will even slow down after lighting storms or any major environmental change. I built a new coupe last summer and my chickens slowed down. My roster died and my chickens slowed down. 

What kind a chickens do you got??


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ragdoll said:


> What kind a chickens do you got??


The kind that don't mess around and lay pre-seasoned eggs. Here's one in her PFD:


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> The kind that don't mess around and lay pre-seasoned eggs.



So I take it you really don't know anything about chickens. And you never had any. Right? You just have chicken jokes. I get it. Later.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

As Panama quoted Curly Bill "Well bye".

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have a vacuum bagger and get some of the containers you can store eggs at room temp as long as they are in a vacuum. Air permeating thru the shell and membrane is what causes quick spoilage. In a vacuum they'll last for a few months. Just eat the chickens.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Avatard said:


> I need some to start some more threads:
> 
> 1) are the side rails on an 84" long frame long enough for a chicken run
> 2) anyone actually use PolyMax for what it was intended?
> 3) chicken coop. which bay to use?


I don't know. Maybe you've peaked with this one?


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

duct tape said:


> I don't know. Maybe you've peaked with this one?


Oh, god, no, we haven't even gotten to their Paco pads yet.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

> In a vacuum they'll last for a few months. Just eat the chickens.


BEATS THE HELL OUT BEAR MEAT.


Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Of course this presents some potential labeling problems when it comes to identifying who is really the "chicken" above some tricky drop. But I'm sure Andy -- in his infinite wisdom -- has already worked that one out as well.

FWIW, which I'm guessing isn't much....

Rich Phillips


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

richp said:


> But I'm sure Andy -- in his infinite wisdom -- has already worked that one out as well.
> 
> FWIW, which I'm guessing isn't much....
> 
> Rich Phillips


Its on now


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, six pages of replies in one day. Avatard I look foreword to your posts more than any others. Here are a few things that come to mind

1. If you get angry, you can choke your chickens. (someone had to say it)
2. They may help with the insects, but they'll bring in the bears (electric fence?)
3. If your running the smith, don't bother. You can just club any of the thousands of geese on the bank, cook them and take their eggs. (especially this time of year)
4. I don't think they'll lay eggs for a while. Chickens only lay when they feel secure and safe. It may take many trips before they are trained and get the hang of things. Maybe 5 trips. (without bears)


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

ob1coby said:


> 2. They may help with the insects, but they'll bring in the bears (electric fence?)


Dont worry about that. Take Phillip with you. He'll eat the damn bears ) Sorry Phillip. Couldnt help myself.

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you pulled a permit Tard. Funny shit.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

weather was great today so figured we'd take two of them a trial run today. They did pretty well I must admit, and judging by the noises are still laying eggs as we speak. After some conditioning I think they should be river worthy by July ....


----------



## Franz (Aug 12, 2014)

Or at least by then you'll get the hang of matching lighting in Photoshop composites.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Party Foul!!!!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm very close to getting a chicken costume solely to reply to this thread with a class V chicken photo, but the wife gave me an expected dirty look when I proposed said chicken plan.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Avatard said:


> weather was great today so figured we'd take two of them a trial run today. They did pretty well I must admit, and judging by the noises are still laying eggs as we speak. After some conditioning I think they should be river worthy by July ....


Dude...you got any loaner chickens? Maybe a rental or two?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I did manage to get a cow on the river


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

caverdan said:


> Dude...you got any loaner chickens? Maybe a rental or two?


I rent chickens. Road Island Reds. How many you need? "We don't rent pigs."


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Franz said:


> Or at least by then you'll get the hang of matching lighting in Photoshop composites.


Cock Blocked!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

richp said:


> Of course this presents some potential labeling problems when it comes to identifying who is really the "chicken" above some tricky drop. But I'm sure Andy -- in his infinite wisdom -- has already worked that one out as well.


My girls are brave and ferocious, and I know who the chicken is. If you've ever followed me on Sock it to Me, you'd know that...

And Alex, that's a disturbing shot of the bovine Jeffery Dhamer.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> My girls are brave and ferocious, and I know who the chicken is. If you've ever followed me on Sock it to Me, you'd know that...
> 
> And Alex, that's a disturbing shot of the bovine Jeffery Dhamer.


And that is a g-rated image.... ahh the things that happen on the river.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I'll be convinced of the real utility of this kind of feathered crew when I see a video of them in harness, flapping away in the air, towing your boat down against the wind and whitecaps on the bottom of Westwater. 

Rich Phillips


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

It's a cheap...

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Perhaps you could bring a roost along on the trip, you know, somewhere for them to come home to.


----------



## brmidjones (Feb 27, 2009)

Was thinking when I bought the Jersey cows would only be able to do short day trips on account of havin' to be home for milking, now you're giving me ideas... but the groover will have to be oversize. Cheers!!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hope no one minds resurrection of an old thread but I came across this and had to post it. Apparently she's an able hand (or claw) on the tiller and the footage of the bird SUP surfing and sleighing is great.









Man sails around the world with pet chicken as his first mate


Sailing around the world can be a lonely business, so sometimes you just want to have a fine feathered friend around.




www.today.com


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Bring on the birds, as long as they're not political pullets and don't knit.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Also bring a cow so you have cream for your coffee


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> Hope no one minds resurrection of an old thread but I came across this and had to post it. Apparently she's an able hand (or claw) on the tiller and the footage of the bird SUP surfing and sleighing is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy you found the REAL Hei Hei!!!!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> View attachment 69435


Terrific image!


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I will pay to be present at the Ranger check in.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> I will pay to be present at the Ranger check in.


Well, back in the early days the rangers were usually so stunned they'd just stand there slackjawed while I'd call the girls and they'd all come running and take their positions around the boat right before we all shoved off. It's starting to get so much more common nowadays that the rangers at most ramps are onto the act and usually need to do a full check out, thoroughly check all the pullet PFDs, and so forth.


----------



## Mburn406 (May 18, 2021)

All of this has made me so happy! Great post!


----------



## joecurr (Jun 11, 2009)

Mburn406 said:


> All of this has made me so happy! Great post!


and that's no bull he uttered


----------

